# Angeln mit Krokodilen in Afrika



## Udo22 (24. Oktober 2013)

Servus,

war hier im Forum schon einmal jemand in Afrika und hat an einem Fluss - vom Ufer aus! - geangelt, an dem es auch Krokodile gab? 

Falls ja: welche "Sicherheitsvorkehrungen" habt Ihr getroffen, z.B. weiter vom Wasser weg stehen etc.?

Danke!


----------



## Honeyball (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln mit Krokodilen in Afrika*

..ach so:g

..und ich dachte schon, Du hättest die Idee für einen neuen Superköder


----------



## tomsen83 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln mit Krokodilen in Afrika*

Grundsätzlich ist das keine gute Idee... Ich war eine Zeit lang in Uganda am Lake Victoria, Lake Kyoga und am Nile unterwegs. Krokodile habe ich nur wenige gesehen, aber das Verhalten der einheimischen Bevölkerung, insbesondere Fischer, außerhalb urbaner Gegenden hat das Bedrohungspotential deutlich gemacht. Vielfach war es aber nicht die Angst vor krokodilen, sondern vor Nilpferden!

Solange du dich dort aufhältst, wo die Kinder baden, bist du sicher. Solltest du dich dazu entschließen, auf eigene Faust und ohne Erfahrung an einem Fluss entlang ziehen zu wollen, möchte ich dir Folgendes mit auf den Weg geben:* Lass es!* 

Nimm dir einen einheimischen Fischer als Guide. Zeig auf deine Angel und auf sein Boot und er wird wissen was du möchtest. Gib Ihm deinen Fang und schenk Ihm einen Köder und du hast einen Freund fürs Leben. Dein Fangerfolg wird drastisch besser (ich habe die ersten Tage ohne fremde Hilfe gar nix gefangen) und du kommst in Kontakt. Vor allem: Deine Überlebenschancen steigen je nach gewähltem Revier drastisch.

Als Tip von mir: http://www.world-of-waterfalls.com/africa-bujagali-falls.html

Fahr da hin. Flieger bis Entebbe, rein ins Taxi, ab nach Kampala, Kleinbus nach Jinja besteigen, vor Ort nen Zelt leihen, nen Bierchen an der Bar und einen der Fischer vor Ort anquatschen. Ist zwar recht "touristisch" es gibt Essen und kalte Getränke, bietet aber hervorragende Möglichkeiten und war einer der schönsten Plätze, an denen ich jemals war...

Achso, deine Ausgangsfrage nach "Abwehrstrategien": LAUF!!!:m


----------



## Udo22 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln mit Krokodilen in Afrika*

Danke für Eure Antworten!

Ich habe lange in Afrika gelebt und auch oft dort geangelt, aber eben immer nur vom Boot aus! Mir wurde immer gesagt, mindestens 2m vom Wasserrand weg aus zu angeln, wenn Krokodile im Fluss sind. 

Mal schauen, wie es laufen wird...

LG


----------



## PsychoBo (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln mit Krokodilen in Afrika*

Hi Udo,

wäre toll, wenn du nach deinem Tripp ein Lebenszeichen (Bericht :g ) von dir geben würdest!

Viele Grüße
Boris


----------



## Udo22 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln mit Krokodilen in Afrika*

Hallo "PsychoBo",

da ich zwei Monate auf Reisen sein werde, und dies durch ein Gebiet, in dem die "Big Five" (Elephant, Löwe, Leopard, Nashorn und Büffel) vorkommen, werde ich viel zu berichten haben; ich werde versuchen - wenn ich die Expedition überlebe...- sowohl ein Buch über meine Reise zu schreiben als auch einen 'Angelbericht' an diverse deutsche Angelzeitschriften zu schicken,- ob irgendeine Zeitschrift dann meinen Artikel veröffentlichen werden wird, kann ich natürlich leider jetzt noch nicht wissen; falls nicht, werde ich hier im Forum einen kleinen Bericht schreiben.

LG


----------



## Jose (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln mit Krokodilen in Afrika*



Udo22 schrieb:


> ... ob irgendeine Zeitschrift dann meinen Artikel veröffentlichen werden wird, kann ich natürlich leider jetzt noch nicht wissen; ...



wir werden deinen Bericht sicher und liebend gern in unserem Magazin anglerpraxis.de veröffentlichen.

Meld dich, wenn du zurück bist.
Jose
Moderator


----------



## Udo22 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln mit Krokodilen in Afrika*

Hallo 'Jose',

vielen Dank für Dein Angebot.

Ich werde mich nach Beendigung meines Trips - was allerdings erst Anfang April 2014 sein wird - bei Dir melden.

LG


----------



## PsychoBo (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln mit Krokodilen in Afrika*

Hallo Udo!

Hört sich interessant an was du vor hast.
Schreib doch mal Thomas Michael oder Kollegen vom Global Game Angler an. Da würde so eine Reise(erfahrung) perfekt rein passen. 

Grüße
Boris


----------



## Udo22 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln mit Krokodilen in Afrika*

Hallo 'Psychobo',

vielen Dank für den Hinweis,- dieses Magazin kannte ich noch gar nicht!

LG


----------

